# Bell ExpressVu Tops 1.2 Million



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Bell ExpressVu, Canada's largest satellite TV service backed by telecommunications giant BCE, added 45,000 net subscribers during the third quarter, representing a 31 percent increase since third quarter 2001.

Bell ExpressVu had 1.221 million subscribers at the end of the third quarter.

Star Choice, the other Canadian satellite TV provider backed by Shaw Communications, was reported to have a base of 760,000 customers for its dish service at the end of the third quarter.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)

----------------------
I wonder how many of that 1.2M are US subs
----------------------


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

wonder how many are stateside??


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Those numbers are miniscule compared to the subscriber base of DTV and Dishnet. I also would be interested to know how many U.S. customers they have.


----------



## BrianinAZ (Sep 26, 2002)

The numbers may be miniscule compared to their US brethren. But, the population is miniscule compared to the US as well. There are less people in Canada than in California. So, those numbers are pretty good. Especially, considering the high number of people getting US services in Canada. Nevertheless, like you, I'd like to know how many are south of the border.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ryan _
> wonder how many are stateside??


*wonder how many are actually paying?? *


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I think most statesiders are probably grey-market through brokers, meaning paying customers.

Although Expressvu is not absolutely secure, it's got to be low on the hit list for US viewers. Most US residents are probably more interested in US DBS services.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ryan _
> *Most US residents are probably more interested in US DBS services. *


....Hmm.....IMO this is due to a general lack of awareness in the US of Canadian mini-dish systems.

.....Canadians are very aware of DirecTv & Dish as we see TV & print ads for these daily......How many folks in the US see ads for ExpressVu & StarChoice on a daily basis?

.....I am very sure that my StarChoice system offers as good or likely better picture quality & sound quality than DirecTv or Dish.....(first generation signals on many channels!)

.....Canadian systems offer goodies that aren't available via Dish & DirecTv.....all subs can watch multiple locals from coast-to-coast in Canada + East + West US nets.......+ StarChoice offers 7 Spokane FM's, 40 commercial free audio channels + approx 50 Canadian radio stations from coast-to-coast.

.....All this plus the advantage of paying with cheap Canadian dollars!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...i want to get my BE!!!!...


...then i want my flying car....


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

QiJO: I agree with you that most US folks haven't a clue about either Canadian service.

And the coast-to-coast locals is a great feature, if you have interest in lots of those local areas. I doubt most Americans do have intestest in lots of differest Canadian regions. The time shifting feature probably supercedes the regional interest. I know that I don't have much desire to checkout the local news from the maritimes to BC (although we loved our trip to Nova Scotia last August!), whereas I would love that ability for US cities.


And the exchage rate is nice right now. It made our vacation very affordable!


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Its thier loss really, I get tons of CBC, CTV, Global and Prime channels, (somewhat) uncensored music videos, an altertative Comedy network, and east and west coast US network feeds, for less that most people would believe. 

Plus i can watch the new Simpsons episode every sunday at 5:30pm thanks to the weird time zone setups across Canada.


----------

